# Saving Cigar For Later.



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Anyone for whatever reason can't finish their cigar and saves it for later? Sometimes if I have got a nice smoke and have to put it down, I will cut the ash end back to the unburned baccy and put it back in my humi for another day.

Its not as good when you first light it back up, but if I've paid good money for it I don't want it to go to waste.

Jeff


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I just toss 'em u


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I save them for later sometimes, usually I have enough time to finish up. If you do save it don't put it back in the humi unless you cut WAY below the cherry. You dont want that stinky-half-charred-smells-like-ash cigar in with the rest of them! (I know from experience, never again....)

If you want to save it just toss it in a freezer bag and save it for later.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Was trying for a cigars are like women thing here....

Once you get em heated up its better to finish them. If you stop in the middle they may turn nasty on you.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Jeff said:


> Anyone for whatever reason can't finish their cigar and saves it for later? Sometimes if I have got a nice smoke and have to put it down, I will cut the ash end back to the unburned baccy and put it back in my humi for another day.
> 
> Its not as good when you first light it back up, but if I've paid good money for it I don't want it to go to waste.
> 
> Jeff


When I go to the cabinet to pick something I make sure I have the time to finish it (knowing that I paid good money for it and want to enjoy it fully), once a cigar has been lit and smoked, if allowed to die out it will never taste the same (same thing with having to "doctor" a cigar to make it smokable ie. poking it to increase draw, etc.). So, in short, if I really have to, what he said

I just toss 'em u

lol


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i have done this before, but not put it back in the humi. if so, i put it in it's own ziploc bag in another ziploc bag in the humi.

as 1f1fan mentioned, they STINK up your humidor if left just sitting there.

also, i've noticed that if you let a domestic go out, it tastes really bad when you re-light it. if you let a cuban cigar go out, it tastes the same as it did before when you re-light it. i don't know why, but that's my findings anyway.
----

short newbie story.
when i was very new to cigars, i was on a trip to ft. drum, NY in the wintertime. the team i currently work on was up there, and the boss and a co-worker both smoked cigars... they knew that i would smoke one if given one. a co-worker hands me a big ass CAO Brazilia, the torpedo shaped one.. 
now, i'm a newbie, sitting in a hotel room where the window cracks open about 3". i got about halfway done with it, figured i was going to u and :BS , so i sat in the bathroom with a bucket in front of me for about 30 minutes, repeating in my head, "don't puke, don't puke." so, i decide to lay down for a few hours :s .

the cigar was good, so i cut it in half before i laid down, stuck it back in my little cardboard thingy in my jacket (a single cigar carrier from a cigar shop), and left it there all the next day. lit it up the next night, started off nasty, but finally gained some flavor that it had the night prior...

that was the 1st time i had my ass handed to me by a cigar. i think i had had a total of 3 cigars in my life up to that point....


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

1f1fan said:


> .... If you do save it don't put it back in the humi unless you cut WAY below the cherry. You dont want that stinky-half-charred-smells-like-ash cigar in with the rest of them! (I know from experience, never again....)


Yep! That is exactly what i was going to say.

_____
rm


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I have never had any luck with saving cigars for later. The last time I tried was an Opus X on Thanksgiving. I cut it way down past the burn and put it in a bag and tried it again the next day. u

I've learned my lesson. Just let it go, man. Let it go.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Life is to short to be smoking old half burned cigars. Next time fit the size of your cigar with the amount of time you have to smoke it. I always keep a nice selection of different size cigars on hand for that reason.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

yep i tried ti save my cigar for later so i cut it way up and was going to put it on a cigar tube, but had to leave in a rush. so i thought ill save it later and just left it on my PC Desk. When i got back i didnt see it and forgot about it. Next day when i opened my Humi, it had a horrible Ash smell, cause my brother saw it laying on the desk and as a Favor, he placed it in the Humi :c . I know he didnt mean harm but damn i did got pissed.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I've never done this but TxMatt has and I'll bet it works. Cut the cigar in half before you smoke it and save the head and smoke the foot. But take McBirds advice to heart. Petite Coronas can be good too.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

WillyGT said:


> yep i tried ti save my cigar for later so i cut it way up and was going to put it on a cigar tube, but had to leave in a rush. so i thought ill save it later and just left it on my PC Desk. When i got back i didnt see it and forgot about it. Next day when i opened my Humi, it had a horrible Ash smell, cause my brother saw it laying on the desk and as a Favor, he placed it in the Humi :c . I know he didnt mean harm but damn i did got pissed.


OUCH...

I have saved cigars before. They never taste as good as before. I doubt I will ever do it again.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

galaga said:


> I've never done this but TxMatt has and I'll bet it works. Cut the cigar in half before you smoke it and save the head and smoke the foot. But take McBirds advice to heart. Petite Coronas can be good too.


I admit it I do this. Sometimes I am gifted cigars in Churchill or Presidente size and it seems I never have time to smoke a cigar that big. Sometimes I buy a cigar to try and the store only has the longer ones in stock. Whatever the reason I have cut cigars in 2 when I know I won't have time. Do they taste just as good as smoking the whole thing? Sometimes yes, sometimes no.

Take other people's advice though and pick up some Petite Corona and Tres Petite Coronas and keep those on hand for when you have 1/2 hour or less.

My favorites in this size right now are CAO Criollo Pampa, CAO Brazilia Pirana, Cupido Knuckles, Punch Gran Puro Santa Rita, and Drew Estate La Veja Habana The Early Years Silencio (DE *HAS* to start shortening their cigar names),

-Matt-


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

never had any luck with this. once a cigar goes out for a half hour or so, it's not good in my opinion. it tastes nasty, and usually burns hot as fire.
jimmy
:tpd:


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I found this from Steve Saka:


Want to relight a cigar that you left sitting for awhile? The best way to do this is tap off any remaining ash, then gently blow through the cigar to clear any stale air. Then, as you light it, continue to blow gently through the cigar with the flame at the foot for about three seconds before you take your first draw. Doing this simple set of actions will greatly reduce any initial sour flavor from a relit cigar.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

When I was a Cigar Newby. I saved and relit cigars. Now I just make sure I have the time If I don't have the time. I will chuck it and get a new one latter.

I did use the method that Galaga mentions. It is still not the same.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

galaga said:


> I found this from Steve Saka:
> 
> Want to relight a cigar that you left sitting for awhile? The best way to do this is tap off any remaining ash, then gently blow through the cigar to clear any stale air. Then, as you light it, continue to blow gently through the cigar with the flame at the foot for about three seconds before you take your first draw. Doing this simple set of actions will greatly reduce any initial sour flavor from a relit cigar.


I agree with kamikaiguy; Saka's suggestion here just doesn't cut it for me. If a cigar has been out for much more than 10 minutes I will just get a new one.

-Matt-


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

i aggree with these guys. i've tried all kinds of tactics, and nothing works. not even the saka method.
jimmy :tpd:


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

galaga said:


> I found this from Steve Saka:
> 
> Want to relight a cigar that you left sitting for awhile? The best way to do this is tap off any remaining ash, then gently blow through the cigar to clear any stale air. Then, as you light it, continue to blow gently through the cigar with the flame at the foot for about three seconds before you take your first draw. Doing this simple set of actions will greatly reduce any initial sour flavor from a relit cigar.


it works too, but there's a general rule about it as well, if you don't plan on finishing it in the same day, toss it. Or don't smoke it to begin with. I've used the relighting techniques and they seem to work really well, but if I smoke a churchill sized cigar, and have to put it out, I either relight it that same day or I dump it. I tried once to do a relight a couple days later and nothing worked.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'll take the advice and throw out any unsmoked cigar. Its not worth it. Who wants to have a half assed cigar anyway.

Jeff


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

I will cut the ash end back to the unburned baccy and put it back in my humi for another day.
Jeff[/QUOTE said:


> Relighting cigars is ok, just purge it and it usually is smokeable.
> 
> Putting the cigar back in the humi is a very bad idea as it can give off a real foul order that will get into the wood and linger for weeks. Take it from someone that has made that mistake.


----------



## jorben1990 (Nov 23, 2012)

IHT said:


> i have done this before, but not put it back in the humi. if so, i put it in it's own ziploc bag in another ziploc bag in the humi.
> 
> as 1f1fan mentioned, they STINK up your humidor if left just sitting there.
> 
> ...


Ok so its good to hear I am not the only one, I am assuming you were inhaling it a bit much? I smoked one a while back when i was like 18 and boy i hit that thing like a blunt, i got so dizzy it was horrible.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Reviving a 7 year old thread? Where did you even find this?:wink:


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I have trouble finding a thread from yesterday. How the hell you finding them from 2005?


----------



## jorben1990 (Nov 23, 2012)

Holy crapola I was 15 when this was written? Hahaha, sorry. Damn I am showing my newb status heavy hahahahaha!! I am on dodgetalk.com and always ask the same question when someone bumps and old thread.:banghead:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

holy crapola is right.

no, i wasn't inhaling the cigar at all. like i said back in '05, i was in upstate NY in the wintertime, in a hotel, and i left off that it was right after work and i hadn't had dinner yet... they didn't allow the windows to open very much in the upper floors, so it was more due to the fact that it was a pretty strong (and large) cigar to begin with, and the air flow was not optimal. 

over time i grew a pair and had no issues smoking 9 cigars in a row at a large herf.

i still stand by my previous post that you can set a cuban down for a bit and come back to it (a few hours, tops), and it'll be fine, like nothing happened. the non-cubans, i found, that if it goes out for a little while, it's pretty much gonna be nasty and not worth the trouble.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I tried it once or twice, never had any luck with it. It just wasn't the same, and usually enough of a difference that I wished I had just started a new one.

As a rule, I only start smoking if I know I'll have ample time to finish, and if I only think I might, I have a smaller, shorter, or at least cheaper stick in case I have to stop.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

jimmy said:


> never had any luck with this. once a cigar goes out for a half hour or so, it's not good in my opinion. it tastes nasty, and usually burns hot as fire.
> jimmy
> :tpd:


Agree with this. Tastes like crap IMO.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

When i fire-up a good premium cigar i make sure i have time to finish it. If for any reason i can"t finish it than I"ll set it down and relight it latter.True it might not taste quite as good but i will not throw it away. I"m a full time smoker and never to be considered a cigar snob.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

On a related note (newbie here; pls advise if it would be more appropriate to start a new thread), if your smoking time is limited, what do you think about cutting a cigar (e.g., a churchill) in half (before smoking)? Aside from it wasting an inch or two, are there any other downsides to this?


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Da Klugs said:


> Was trying for a cigars are like women thing here....
> 
> Once you get em heated up its better to finish them. If you stop in the middle they may turn nasty on you.


lol nice analogy.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

Bruck said:


> On a related note (newbie here; pls advise if it would be more appropriate to start a new thread), if your smoking time is limited, what do you think about cutting a cigar (e.g., a churchill) in half (before smoking)? Aside from it wasting an inch or two, are there any other downsides to this?


Just smoke a smaller cigar...If you cut a cigar in half you will stand a good chance that the wrapper will come undone...Its not worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

I would think you may create issued with the wrapper, but hey never know till you try.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Tnx. I'll be cutting cigars in half in the not-too-distant future. I just won a cbid auction for the "two-headed monsters." OTOH, a 10" cigar might be a nice way to spend an afternoon!


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I never start a cigar I don't plan on finishing..

Pectin is cheap, if you want to cut a cigar in half, make your own pectin glue and paste the cut end of the wrapper. It also works for pasting cut off caps over breaks in the foot of a cigar or some of those beetle holes


----------



## Gatorfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Good to have some short smokes as I can't get the same experience out of a previously smoked cigar no matter what I do.


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

Its so tempting but I just don't think it can be done


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I my early days of smoking sure but certainly not anymore. The saliva in the leaf immediately starts to grow bacteria once the cigar goes out. I don't like wearing yesterday's underwear anymore than I like smoking yesterday's cigar.


----------



## TMcNasty (Dec 18, 2012)

I've recently cut the wet heads off cigars while lit to let a friend takeover (saliva free) or for me to takeover one he didn't like. Just two guys experimenting w/o trying to make out. 
Amazingly none of the cigars began to unravel. Try it for yourself. I like the idea of buying the superlong cigars and cutting them right in half and using pectin.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

TMcNasty said:


> I've recently cut the wet heads off cigars while lit to let a friend takeover (saliva free) or for me to takeover one he didn't like. Just two guys experimenting w/o trying to make out.
> Amazingly none of the cigars began to unravel. Try it for yourself. I like the idea of buying the superlong cigars and cutting them right in half and using pectin.


That's gross!


----------



## Digger110 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tried it once when I first started back into cigars but they are not a cigarette. If you don't have time to smoke the entire thing, pull out a smaller cigar or be extremely aware of the taste that the smoke forms in the tobacco after you let the stick go out and relight it later. This also depends on the amount of time between out and relight- for me, short time (20 minutes or less) doesn't really affect it that much but any longer than that really starts leaving an aftertaste in the cigar. If you want to find out how it does, take a cigar that you don't really care about or a throw-in freebie when you buy something and do the experiment. If you can stand it, do it. I personally know a regular smoker who thinks nothing of putting out a cigar at the beginning of an 8 hour work shift and then relighting it after he's done. Me, no way, the stick goes in the trash and I learn my lesson but if it works for you, go for it. Again, this great past time and lifestyle is all about personal preferences and your tastes.


----------

